
The Computer Revolution Hasn't Happened yet [pdf] - memexy
https://mprove.de/visionreality/media/kay-CRA2002.pdf
======
memexy
> Windows XP is "only an operating system" but has more than 60 million lines
> of code. Here is an unfair comparison: Squeak is a late-bound dynamic OOP
> personal computing system in which its OS, UI, development environments, and
> its many applications (including email, DTP, presentation, network server,
> sound and movie lab, etc.) require only about 220,000 lines of code in
> total. This is because there is some "dynamic math" as part of Squeak's
> metasystem and system that allows some of the important relationships to be
> expressed more directly, simply and powerfully than in most systems. There
> is so much more that could be done that what remains constitutes an exciting
> edge of the art research project on its own. For example, the Squeak team is
> pretty sure that the current 220,000 lines of code could be reduced to no
> more than 40,000, and there is a good argument that the current system
> should take no more than 10,000. Such a re-rendering of an entire system
> would be a tremendous accomplishment in higher level programming and would
> greatly increase a programmer's leverage on new problems.

Highlighted comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23542957#:~:text=Squeak...](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23542957#:~:text=Squeak,total&text=.%20There%20is,own&text=there%20is%20a%20good%20argument,problems)

